# Free personal / commercial auto insurance courtesy of Uber !!



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI All,

I am an Uber driver and I THINK I may have found a way to get FREE auto insurance !!

This potentially saves you BIG $$ annually (Granted it may be for liability only (from your standpoint) BUT if you don't need the "frills" like collision etc this should work).

Here's How I see it potentially happening....

When you sign up for Uber you have to submit many documents, one of which is Auto insurance.

AFTER being accepted for Ubering....CANCEL your auto insurance....BECAUSE NOW Uber insurance covers you IF you don't have underlying insurance (which you WON'T since you be CANCELLING it AFTER you are accepted by Uber....see this link :

https://2q72xc49mze8bkcog2f01nlh-wpe...ce-Graphic.jpg

One thing you will have to do tho is drive with the app ON ANYTIME you are driving ( and you'll have to take at least 1 passenger every 30 days to stay active BUT no biggie...Of course on edit now that I think of it you may get "pings" that take you away from your intended destination BUT if you live far out enough from normal rider zones you may not get pings anyways OR you can have a phone with a rider account get you where you are going and the cancel out (probably best from rider side so you don;r get deactivated as a driver....Anyways just "details" ;-) )....See above link for period one.

See the asterisk where it says Ubers insurance will cover you if you don't have your own insurance ?? (of course you WON'T
BECAUSE you would cancel it (to save $$) once uber accepts you.

Admittedly, there MAY potential gap in auto insurance (from a collision standpoint so POSSIBLY IF you need collision coverage this MAY not be for you BUT if it is liability only that you seek THIS SHOULD work....Be aware of the liability limits tho just in case!.

So there you have it....For the little time it takes to sign up w/ Uber YOU could save BIG $$ by NOT having to pay for your own personal auto insurance !!

Andy


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

no need to do this at all. Quit UBER all together and go on welfare. You'll get everything free or subsidied anyway.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am an Uber driver and I THINK I may have found a way to get FREE auto insurance !!
> 
> ...


Where on earth do you get the idea that Uber provides insurance that would help out a driver in any way, shape, or form? Driving around uninsured is a very risky proposition.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I think he's on to something.....but FYI, u have to pay SR-22 fees ($500/yr)

Risky nonetheless....I would not do it


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

This is just totally wrong. Uber provides SUPPLEMENTAL insurance that covers LIABILITY and mirrors your insurance for collision coverage if any.

The collision coverage portion is ONLY a thing during the matched phased and it's also only supplemental. 

Right from Uber's site: 
"If a driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance, then Rasier-PA LLC also maintains coverage for physical damage to the vehicle that occurs during Periods 2 and 3, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible."

In short, if you don't have insurance you are only covered for liability - and when I say you, I really mean "Uber" as they are the policy holder.

Your assets are not covered by Uber insurance unless you have your own coverage and Uber sees themselves as supplemental coverage and will only step in after your insurance company denies the claim.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Slon said:


> This is just totally wrong. Uber provides SUPPLEMENTAL insurance that covers LIABILITY and mirrors your insurance for collision coverage if any.
> 
> The collision coverage portion is ONLY a thing during the matched phased and it's also only supplemental.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good luck with that. How many drivers have you heard of who actually had their damaged vehicles repaired or replaced by Uber's insurance? If you're placing faith in what is written on Uber's site, you should probably think about another avenue of employment.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Wanna see yourself get toasted?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Looking in your rear view mirror... red/blue lights flashing... Police on loud speaker: Pull over to the side of the road! Walks up to your car... License, registration and proof of insurance. You... Duh... err how bout this Mr Orrfficer... you see I don't need MY personal insurance any more, I have this Rasier thingy instead. No sir I do not need my own insurance... Police: Sir step out of the car, stop resisting, stop resisting... BAM, POW, BOOM, face plant to the concrete, tazer, tazer... lol


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. How many drivers have you heard of who actually had their damaged vehicles repaired or replaced by Uber's insurance? If you're placing faith in what is written on Uber's site, you should probably think about another avenue of employment.


You're confusing liabilty insurance with collision and comp


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. How many drivers have you heard of who actually had their damaged vehicles repaired or replaced by Uber's insurance? If you're placing faith in what is written on Uber's site, you should probably think about another avenue of employment.


Uber collision insurance is supplemental on top of your own insurance. Uber will do nothing for you unless you already have collision insurance:
https://i.imgur.com/sUcww6j.png

This is not shady or unusual behavior.

Yes I do place faith in legal and binding insurance documents failing to abide by which is criminal fraud.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Slon said:


> Uber collision insurance is supplemental on top of your own insurance. Uber will do nothing for you unless you already have collision insurance:
> https://i.imgur.com/sUcww6j.png
> 
> This is not shady or unusual behavior.
> ...


OK...let's us know how that works out for you. Let me explain how this works...

Before you can drive for Uber, you have to prove that you have personal automobile insurance on you vehicle. That's one of the pieces of documentation you have to provide before you're allowed to start driving. However, here is how the claim-rejection sequence typically plays out.

1) Uber driver is involved in an at-fault accident.
2) Uber driver notifies Uber and speaks to a James River claims specialist.
3) James River tells driver to first file the claim with his personal insurance company.
4) Uber driver follows the above instructions. He is then dropped by his insurance company for violation of the livery exclusion. Not only is the claim denied, but because the Uber driver was in gross violation of the livery exclusion, the driver's personal insurance company takes the position that the driver was never insured at the time of the accident.
5) Uber driver contacts James River again as the secondary insurer expecting to be covered.
6) James River claims specialist learns that driver was operating in gross violation of the livery exclusion of his persona policy and that the driver's (former) personal insurer has taken the position that the driver was uninsured at the time of the accident.
7) James River denies the claim on the basis that the driver was not truthful about having insurance since the driver's personal carrier says he was not insured at the time of the accident.
8) Driver is left out to dry by both insurance companies. The driver now must come out of pocket for his medical and property damage. Finally, the driver will likely pay extremely high insurance rates for the next three years now that he has been dropped by a carrier for violation of policy terms.
9) The James River policy will cover the medical claim(s) of passengers. However, passenger(s) can still sue the Uber driver in civil court for negligence and damages.

The bottom line here is that Uber (and James River) have built part of the Uber business model on the fact that the vast majority of drivers will be in violation of their personal insurance policies the minute they carry a rider and receive compensation for it.​If you're comfortable with these facts and driving uninsured, then good luck and more power to ya. As for me, I'll keep my livery insurance policy paid up, thank you very much.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

a) Uber requires you to have a personal insurance policy. You have to update your card every time it expires so you will just have to keep getting new policies and get docked for not having continuous coverage which will wipe out savings from your cancelling scheme.
b) The replies here suck because they don't reflect the latest laws. States all over are now requiring Uber to be your PRIMARY insurance anytime the app is on. They are becoming prohibited from requiring you to "first file with your personal insurance".


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> a) Uber requires you to have a personal insurance policy. You have to update your card every time it expires so you will just have to keep getting new policies and get docked for not having continuous coverage which will wipe out savings from your cancelling scheme.
> b) The replies here suck because they don't reflect the latest laws. States all over are now requiring Uber to be your PRIMARY insurance anytime the app is on. They are becoming prohibited from requiring you to "first file with your personal insurance".


I was under the understanding that Uber insurance is ONLY primary when you are matched - not at all when you are online but unmatched.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> a) Uber requires you to have a personal insurance policy. You have to update your card every time it expires so you will just have to keep getting new policies and get docked for not having continuous coverage which will wipe out savings from your cancelling scheme.
> b) The replies here suck because they don't reflect the latest laws. States all over are now requiring Uber to be your PRIMARY insurance anytime the app is on. They are becoming prohibited from requiring you to "first file with your personal insurance".


Regarding item b, which states are you referring to?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

There is still a lot of confusion about whether or not your personal automobile policy will cover you while driving for Uber/Lyft. This is a very easy question for each individual driver to find the answer to. It took me three minutes. I happen to have a commercial automobile insurance for one of my other businesses and I was able to attach a livery rider to my policy for a few bucks. Now, for those of you who do not have any sort of commercial or livery automobile insurance, all you need to do is look at your personal automobile policy. For reference here, I looked at my bride's personal auto policy. The entire policy is 38 pages, which is typical for a modern day personal auto policy. On page 4 of her policy is a section entitled Exclusions. The file attached below is a clip of the Exclusions section of the policy. Take a look at it and then find the section in your own personal auto policy. The language will be similar if such an exclusion exists, and it probably does. And with language such as I have shared here, there is really no debate about whether this policy would be effective in a crash while driving for U/L. YOU WOULD NOT BE COVERED.

And don't take a moment of comfort in the Uber contingent liability policy. In the event of an at-fault crash, your car will not be repaired/replaced by that policy and your medical expenses will not be covered with that policy. I have this info straight from Chris Boedeker at Uber's Risk Management Department. Uber's contingent liability policy covers your pax's medical and the damage you cause to property other than your own.

Please take a few minutes to locate and read your personal auto insurance policy and look for a section like the one below...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

California is one, and now Ohio is too (Ohio law is passed, I heard it becomes effective in March). I was under the impression there is at least some insurance whenever the app is on nationwide.
As far as Uber refusing to cover your car, that is NOT ACCURATE. Although they have tried that in the past, the latest is that it is covered with $1,000 deductible. We'll have to keep an ear out for developments, but they will get sued for not covering the driver's car if they keep trying that and they will lose. Ohio's law, specifically permits personal policies to exclude ANY COVERAGE while the app is on.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI,

Thanks for the comments BUT....

I STILL think IF a person were to CANCEL their personal auto policy AFTER becoming an Uber driver AND ONLY drive with the APP ON there would legally be insurance in place (liability wise at least NOT necessarily for comp or collision)....therefore negating the need for a person to even carry personal auto insurance (but again the APP would HAVE to be ON to keep the vehicle in Period 1 status for this to work).

THIS is the part I was referring to from the link to Ubers own site (I wasn't able to only cut the part of the insurance diagram I wanted to so I just printed out the applicable words)...

Available
( Period One)
Insurance provided for you :
Liability (when necessary) +
50K Injury / 100K total / 25K property
+ We maintain automobile insurance on your behalf if you do not maintain applicable insurance of at least this amount

The above to me means during period 1 (app on BUT no rider in car)...Uber (or their insurance company) will provide me (the driver) insurance of 50K / 100K / 25K when necessary (and of course it would BE NECESSARY IF I were to CANCEL my personal insurance).....

As mentioned in another post here, even IF I were to maintain personal insurance AND my personal insurance company was notified in the event of an at fault accident while Ubering (Also, if they refused to pay / Drop me due to the commercial nature of livery / ride share) ) Uber's insurance would STILL have to pay (liability wise) at least for the pax and other driver in the accident....It would act as primary coverage DUE to this wording :

We maintain automobile insurance on your behalf if you do not maintain applicable insurance of at least this amount

Andy

PS - I guess the other aspect of this that may be confusing is the fact that Uber says we are SUPPOSED to maintain our own insurance ....BUT if we don't AND Uber does not drop you as a driver for NOT having the insurance then by Uber's own wording THEY would provide insurance....


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

oobaah said:


> I think he's on to something.....but FYI, u have to pay SR-22 fees ($500/yr)
> 
> Risky nonetheless....I would not do it


I don't think you would have to do sr22 because if app is always on, Uber would provide insurance for an otherwise uninsured auto THEREFORE you WOULD have insurance and NOT need the SR22....

That is per this :

We maintain automobile insurance on your behalf if you do not maintain applicable insurance of at least this amount

Andy


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic post. This is the mentality of who Uber has driving for them for these days. Someone with nothing to lose when they get sued. Now I can add destitute scam artists to my list. Thieves, junkies, perverts, destitute scam artists and other assorted miscreants who are unable to do anything else in society. Nice job Uber, you should be really proud of the quality of drivers all of your rate cuts have left you stuck with.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Fantastic post. This is the mentality of who Uber has driving for them for these days. Someone with nothing to lose when they get sued. Now I can add destitute scam artists to my list. Thieves, junkies, perverts, destitute scam artists and other assorted miscreants who are unable to do anything else in society. Nice job Uber, you should be really proud of the quality of drivers all of your rate cuts have left you stuck with.


You left out Know-It-All.


----------



## dicechick (Jan 3, 2016)

You can also quit going to the grocery store and just follow your dog around with a little baggie and about every 4 hours or so he's gonna make you biscuits. Bon appetite!


----------



## UberPrincess (Jan 6, 2016)

Slon said:


> This is just totally wrong. Uber provides SUPPLEMENTAL insurance that covers LIABILITY and mirrors your insurance for collision coverage if any.
> 
> The collision coverage portion is ONLY a thing during the matched phased and it's also only supplemental.
> 
> ...


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> California is one, and now Ohio is too (Ohio law is passed, I heard it becomes effective in March). I was under the impression there is at least some insurance whenever the app is on nationwide.
> As far as Uber refusing to cover your car, that is NOT ACCURATE. Although they have tried that in the past, the latest is that it is covered with $1,000 deductible. We'll have to keep an ear out for developments, but they will get sued for not covering the driver's car if they keep trying that and they will lose. Ohio's law, specifically permits personal policies to exclude ANY COVERAGE while the app is on.


Exactly. Mr. ABC here and a few others are simply fear mongerers and full of you know what.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

gman said:


> Exactly. Mr. ABC here and a few others are simply fear mongerers and full of you know what.


OK, tell ya what, let's put your little theory to the test. While driving in any state other than OH or CA, rear end another car while you have an Uber pax with you and let us know how willing Uber is to make you whole after the incident.

BTW, monger, not mongerer.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

dicechick said:


> You can also quit going to the grocery store and just follow your dog around with a little baggie and about every 4 hours or so he's gonna make you biscuits. Bon appetite!


Ha...that is a good one!

It really would not be that extreme in our area since I drive mostly in a small town and there are loads of drivers here (meaning, PLENTY of time you can drive around "on the app" doing personal things).

I was on the app yesterday for 4 hours and only got 4 pings (2 rider cancels and 2 actual rides given and this was during evening rush hour when I was TRYING to get riders!)...I actually did some errands while I was out (yes driving on the app) too (of course while I was running my actual errands I did turn the app off so as not to be interrupted....I would hate to get a ping with a grocery cart full of food....I couldn't wait for the dog! lol).....I suppose I could have left the app on and just not respond and let the rider cancel but I did not want to make the rider wait unnecessarily or affect my acceptance percentages).

Anyways, there is plenty of time to burn driving around doing your own errands with the app on in our area.

I did speak with a lawyer about this situation yesterday...Turns out he drives for Uber too ! WTF ? A lawyer !.....BUT I guess he was younger too
so maybe he wasn't making as much as an established lawyer.

Anyways, he did say that he thought my method was definitely "out there" BUT did admit that coverage SHOULD apply BUT that there were potential issues :

1) No established case law.
2) The DMV may want some form of "proof" that the app is on during all miles driven...How would that be provided?
3) what's to keep you from forgetting to turn the app on when driving?
4) If Uber terminates you as a driver you may not know right away and could effectively be driving without insurance at that point while THINKING you still had insurance.

His bottom line....

The plan in theory is workable BUT may open yourself to a slew of potential problems and issues.

On the other hand he did joke that whoever did this first and had an issue happen could have case law named after them (think Miranda Warning)....

My thought : How cool would THAT be ? ;-)

Andy


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

wait till you're sleeping and the app off. Someone hits your car and your car is totaled. or your car getting jacked. lmao OOoOoOk


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> OK, tell ya what, let's put your little theory to the test. While driving in any state other than OH or CA, rear end another car while you have an Uber pax with you and let us know how willing Uber is to make you whole after the incident.
> 
> BTW, monger, not mongerer.


Fortunately I don't have to do that test. For one, I'm in CA. But anyway, many have posted here the exact same scenario and that Uber came through. Here's a current one:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/got-hit-and-run-tonight.52009/

Yes you're right, it's monger. I was thinking a mongerer was one who mongers, lol.


----------

